# First babies!!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Today at 2 pm my first baby goats were born. It was also first time for momma as well. It was a perfect kidding and I even got to be there for the whole thing! She had twins! First born was the big baby boy (cream). He is like a mine Delilah! (Mom). He was up within 10 mins and the second one was born about 15mins after he was born. She is a little brown and white doe! She was up quickly as well and both drinking within 20 mins of being born! Delilah has passed all of the placenta which was also perfect


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are SO CUTE!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

they are cute babies - healthy looking too


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness. They are so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Are you sure you want them?
I think they would fit in very well at my house :lol:
They are SOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!
Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I bet that little girl is a keeper  congrats and so happy everything went well for your first kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamweaver (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I've never seen such and even white belt as that little girl has. Does it go all the way around?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats Bree!! both are adorable!! and long awaited for lol..I bet you keep them both!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes her belt goes right around her  she is defiantly a keeper  and the little boy is too  they are getting so active already trying to jump around! I now have a total of 6 goats  the little boy will become a wether when he is older and so I will have 3 wethers 2 does and 1 buck  this little doeling is not related to my buck as we bought the mom in kid so I won't have to worry about in breeding when she is older


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Adorable ... Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And they need names!!! 
So far we are thinking:
Boys names : Archie Alfie or jasper

Girls names : Alice or rose

But open to any suggestions!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Archie...and Rose....cute names...


----------

